# How water withstanding is my dslr?



## BaliEagle (Jun 30, 2011)

I was caught out in the rain yesterday with my canon eos rebel xs. I covered it up best I could, but I know it got wet. It still works, and I haven't noticed any change in picture quality. I don't think any water got inside the body.
Basically it just got me thinking about it. How waterproof are canon dslrs? Next time I go hiking I'll bring a plastic zip lock bag to put my camera in if it rains.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, not waterproof at all.  They make different housings that can make it a bit water resistant all the way to submersible, but those cost an arm and a leg.

As far as your gear, I wouldn't even call it water resistant.  You pretty much have to get into the 5d+ line with Canon and their 'L' lenses before they start getting water resistant/waterproof/weather sealed.

All that said, like most electronics, a little bit of rain shouldn't kill it.  Just don't take the lens off when in rainy conditions and try not to zoom in or out or focus in those conditions since your lens sucks in air(or water) as it moves.

I usually keep a few of those silica or desicant packs in my camera bag.  It will draw out any moisture that does get in or on the camera, you just gotta replace the packs every once in a while.


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd had my 550D (t2i) in the rain a few times; even caught in a reasonably heavy shower once. I tried to keep it covered with a waterproof oversized showercap type thing that came with my camera bag though, so didn't see the full force.

I'll I've done is make sure you don't change lenses as mentioned, and when I got home I extended everything as much as possible and place it near a heater for a while. Only after that did I remove the lens, and despite no o-ring water hadn't penetrated that connection (partway though to dried that too).


----------



## BaliEagle (Jul 1, 2011)

Would a UV Filter make much difference? I heard they help keep moisture out.

P.S. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tyler_h (Jul 1, 2011)

Your filter would only affect the front of the lens. Now if its the 16-35L a filter on the front is required for waterproof status...

Overall, not a lot. I assume kit lens, so the main issue with it is the extending/retracting section. You're body would have more point of entry from moisture as well.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 4, 2011)

About 5 years ago, I got caught in a torrential downpour while in the rain forests of Costa Rica (I guess that's why they call it a rain forest :roll: )

My camera got soaked.  The inside of the LCD screen was fogged up for almost a week.  I stopped using the camera while in the rain, but used it soon after...and ever since, with no problems.  

That is not something I'd recommend, but it's nice to know that these things won't melt in the rain.  

The important part, if you do get your gear wet, is to let it dry out ASAP.  That's why I keep silica gel in my camera bags, so that if something is wet, it won't fester inside the bag.  And when I get to a dry environment, I take everything out, open everything up and let it dry.


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 4, 2011)

If you are doing that much outdoors and run into water a bit you may consider some kind of rain sleeve. 
Kata E-702. Elements Covers (Kata Bags)
-
Shoot well and stay dry, Joe


----------



## penfolderoldo (Jul 4, 2011)

tyler_h said:


> Now if its the 16-35L a filter on the front is required for waterproof status...



No manufacturer claims their equipment is waterproof, tho some are more 'weather resistant' than others. I don't think a bit of rain is likely to affect any of the modern tranche of DSLRs, though as stated the 'prosumer' + gear from both nikon and canon do offer increased protection. I've had both my 1Ds mark III and my 1D mark IIN out in atrocious weather conditions at football matches with no adverse effects, tho interestingly had my 7D out last week in similar conditions and although its claimed to have nowhere near the same level of weather sealing it was completely fine too.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 4, 2011)

penfolderoldo said:


> No manufacturer claims their equipment is waterproof, tho some are more 'weather resistant' than others.


I see Fuji disposable cameras at Walmart all the time that say "waterproof" right on them.  (Only to 15 meters though, I think)




And then there are underwater housings...


(just messing with you)  There is a difference between 'weather sealed' and 'waterproof'.  'Weather sealed' will be perfectly fine in the rain, but I wouldn't go swimming with it...


----------



## penfolderoldo (Jul 4, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> penfolderoldo said:
> 
> 
> > No manufacturer claims their equipment is waterproof, tho some are more 'weather resistant' than others.
> ...



 yeah i've seen the exact same ones, think if i was wandering around snapping away and suddenly found myself in 15m of water the last thing i'd be worrying about was whether my camera was gonna spring a leak! :lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've actually been thinking of getting one next time I go there...  Just to bring it to the pool...
(I'll develop the film myself, so I'm not worried about that.)


----------



## KmH (Jul 8, 2011)

Check these out. Cheap insurance:

Op/Tech 18" SLR Rainsleeve for Digital & Film Cameras with Lenses up to 7" Diameter, 18" Long 

OP/TECH USA 9001142 Rainsleeve-Flash, 14 Inch Protective Cover for Camera and Flash


----------

